# My Family Room HT Gear



## cholly (May 26, 2007)

*TV:* Sony KDFE-55A20 55" LCD RPTV on Slam Brands Strata Wide TV stand.
*A/V Receiver:* Yamaha RX-V663 receiver with Audiovox XM satellite radio mini receiver.
*Paradigm speakers:* Focus front channel speakers mounted on Strata speaker stands; CC170 center channel speaker on bottom shelf of TV stand; PDR-8 subwoofer on floor to right of TV; Atom rear L & R and ADP rear center are wall mounted with Atlantic mounts.
*Digital Video Recorder:* TiVo Series 3 HD DVR with 2 CableCards, WD My DVR Expander (500 Gig external HD) and Cisco SDTV tuning adapter, TiVo USB Wireless Ethernet adapter.
*DVD Player:* LG BH-200 Blu-ray/HD DVD player 
*Equipment Rack:* Carina equipment rack from Office Max

*Video Provider:* Time Warner Cable, Monroe, NC
*Internet Service Provider:* Windstream DSL to Netgear Wireless G router.
*TV Antenna:* Antennas Direct LaCrosse amplified antenna

*Cabling Information*
The family room is prewired with 16 gauge in-wall cable for the rear speakers, Cat 5 cable for Internet and quad shielded RG-6 cable for antenna and cable TV. All are terminated at wall jacks. 

*TV inputs:* Antenna, cable TV, HDMI from A/V Receiver, component video and RCA audio from TiVo and DVD player (for use for everyday TV and DVD viewing), composite video from A/V Receiver monitor output for Onscreen Display.

*A/V Receiver:* HDMI inputs from DVD player and TiVo, XM input from XM Mini-receiver. AM and FM antennas are the ones packaged with the receiver.
Outputs: HDMI cable to TV, RCA composite video cable from monitor output to TV for OSD information; speaker outputs are all 16 gauge speaker wire. 
Speaker B outputs via prewire to Dual outdoor speakers on patio wall (Radio Shack stereo speaker volume control near door to patio).

*DVD Player:* HDMI output to A/V receiver, Component video and RCA audio to TV, Ethernet input hard wired Cat 5 .

*TiVo:* Inputs - RG-6 quad shield to antenna input, RG-6 from wall to Cisco SD tuning adapter, from tuning adapter to TiVo cable TV input; Internet input via TiVo wireless USB adapter; Outputs - HDMI cable output to A/V receiver, Component video and RCA audio outputs to TV. Tuning adapter control - USB cable to tuning adapter.

*Surge Protector:* Panamax Max 8, provides protection for all A/C and coax.


----------

